# Fuel consumption



## jayarr

Finally looks like some snow headed my way in the coming week. Being a rookie with snow blowers, how much fuel should I expect my 254cc engine to burn through per hour? Or, how long will a full tank on my st324p last?


----------



## bwdbrn1

That's probably a question that a lot of people have wondered about, but you'll most likely get one of those answers like they give for cars and trucks, "results may vary". Maybe some have actually measured how much use they got out of a gallon of gas and can give you a better idea than I can. I tried finding information on the Husqvarna and LCT sites, but at best they said that OHV engines are more efficient. All I can say from my experience is that it's going to depend on the kind of snow, and how you operate your snowblower. Tossing wet and heavy snow is going to burn more than light and fluffy. Pushing your machine harder is going to burn more than taking it nice and slow.


----------



## Hanky

All I can say is that the ST 224P in about 4 in. of light snow in 2nd gear after a hr or so does not used much fuel at all. I was expecting to use at least 50% more than it did. You will be surprized at the noise level and how fuel efficient these new Husky's are.


----------



## brickcity

I stopped trying to figure out how long the gas lasts but it seems like a long time with my 208cc briggs. I used to fill up my 2 gallon can maybe twice/season and have a lot left over to thro in the car.
last year I bought a 5 gallon can, put around 4 gallons in it and still had about half gallon left to put in car and last year was the most snow we ever had.
if I had to guess I probably got around 10 hours on 4 gallons


----------



## Hanky

Used my neighbours ST 224P for just over 2 hrs this morning 5 in of snow not powder and not really heavy. Filled up the tank and around 1/2 tank which I am really pleased with.


----------



## skutflut

jayarr said:


> Finally looks like some snow headed my way in the coming week. Being a rookie with snow blowers, how much fuel should I expect my 254cc engine to burn through per hour? Or, how long will a full tank on my st324p last?


Don't store too much fuel, unless you can get ethanol free fuel. Doesn't take long to pick up a can of gas, and that way, its always fresh. I keep a 1 gallon can and fill it when needed.


----------

